
Show HN: Branded Background – Create a branded virtual background for Zoom calls - iisbum
https://brandedbackground.com
======
iisbum
I built Branded Background to help anyone create a Zoom virtual background
with their logo on it.

Having your logo on a virtual background is a great way to keep your brand
front and center during business calls.

Would love to know know what you think!

